# It's Just Overkill.........................



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not big on clothes for Molly...she only recently has acquired a couple or three t-shirts and two pairs of lightweight rain coveralls.........
But collars and leashes? Now that's a different story! We are up to 17 collars with matching leashes Yeah it's overkill but when you are retired and know how to sew..............(and Ebay didn't help my habit either!)
I finally put the cover back on my sewing machine......... Enough is enough!
The only dilemma we have over the issue is having to choose which one to wear LOL!!!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I'm not big on clothes for Molly...she only recently has acquired a couple or three t-shirts and two pairs of lightweight rain coveralls.........
> 
> But collars and leashes? Now that's a different story! We are up to 17 collars with matching leashes Yeah it's overkill but when you are retired and know how to sew..............
> 
> ...



They all look great! I like the one with the sunflowers. I think I have some of that fabric around the house somewhere.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

well not... Molly is just a well accessorized girl. My girls have more than a few collars and leashes, sweaters, shirts and jackets.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Love those collars and leashes. I never thought of making them...something to consider.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Those look great! I am not a "crafty" person (even though I try) but I love to buy pretty collars! I wish my girls had that many, I just have few collars, but leashes thats a different story! I have mostly leather leashes, but in every length. Needed one for conformation showing (then an extra to pack in her show bag) then needed a 3ft and a 4ft and a 6ft for obedience training (and extras of each in her show bag)! So Im kinda am a leash hoarder! 
P.S. I totally forgot about the collars and leashes I have in each of the family cars (just in case you see a stray dog or something!)  ummm I think I have a problem......


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I soooo love cute collars!!! Although I do a pretty good job controlling myself at the specialty pet shops, I always have to go through the leash and collar section just in case I see the next cutest thing. We always come home from the Super Pet Expo with a new collar, which is coming here in a few weeks. Hmmmm., come to think of it, I think she's overdue for a new leash...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My dogs dress better than me, especially after my gaining 60 pounds. Dresses and coats are my weakness, and Martha Stewart dog clothes is not cheap. But they look good when they go out and if I still work they have to work and help me, LOL


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh come now.....what constitutes too many/too much when it comes to things for our furry babies? Be it collars, clothes, jammies....or whatever else, they deserve it. That's my take on it. 

I'm a crafter myself and get great joy from making things for my pets; Im working of a few sets of coordinating crate & pad cover covers with matching blankets at the moment, and like Molly will begin racking up the matching collars and leads. I don't really see much in the retail stores for boys, so I figured I'll make my own. I've got this wazoo sewing machine that does embroidery also so I think I'm going to do a few martingales with his name on them (in tiny letters lol)

Molly did you find a pattern somewhere for the martingales or did you just measure Molly and created your own pattern?


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I love colors and leashes! I have tons for my aussies and im already buying for my poodle baby, leather and rhinestones are my downfall...I dont think its overkill


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

PoodlenPrada;
Molly did you find a pattern somewhere for the martingales or did you just measure Molly and created your own pattern?[/QUOTE said:


> You got it ....just measure and create your own. you can get the hardware at CreativeDesignWorks
> 
> After seeing how expensive the 'Poodleit' collars were I finally found a way to use all those material scraps we sewers always save for "just in case" Hahaha! Besides all the collars for little dogs are narrow in width and get buried and tangled in long hair and I wanted her collars to be seen, so her Martingales are 21/2" wide at their widest point. Lined in satin to slide and not matt, and padded to be non choking.
> I'm sure if I crated Molly her crate covers would also match my decor!!!!! Happy sewing!!!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> You got it ....just measure and create your own. you can get the hardware at CreativeDesignWorks
> 
> After seeing how expensive the 'Poodleit' collars were I finally found a way to use all those material scraps we sewers always save for "just in case" Hahaha! Besides all the collars for little dogs are narrow in width and get buried and tangled in long hair and I wanted her collars to be seen, so her Martingales are 21/2" wide at their widest point. Lined in satin to slide and not matt, and padded to be non choking.
> I'm sure if I crated Molly her crate covers would also match my decor!!!!! Happy sewing!!!


HA HA HA I know exactly what you mean about the fabric scraps...and they do really come in handy quite often. I watched a few videos on youtube on how to make martingales so I think I may have the basic concept down and will give it a try soon. I'll take a look at the CreativeDesignWorks site and see what I can find for hardware, Thank you for the info. 

I looked at the Poodleit collars too and my my they are expensive...beautiful but expensive. I already know I won't be buying any of those lol, but wish I had one to dismantle and make a pattern from.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

PoodlenPrada said:


> HA HA HA I know exactly what you mean about the fabric scraps...and they do really come in handy quite often. I watched a few videos on youtube on how to make martingales so I think I may have the basic concept down and will give it a try soon. I'll take a look at the CreativeDesignWorks site and see what I can find for hardware, Thank you for the info.
> 
> I looked at the Poodleit collars too and my my they are expensive...beautiful but expensive. I already know I won't be buying any of those lol, but wish I had one to dismantle and make a pattern from.


You don't need a pattern for the Poodleits.......just buy the right size choke chain to fit your dog then mount it with 'tabs' to a padded Collar (tube of material) of the same size using your free arm and a zipper foot to avoid hitting the chain and breaking needles!!! Here's 2 that I made just by looking at the ones online. Not hard at all!!!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> You don't need a pattern for the Poodleits.......just buy the right size choke chain to fit your dog then mount it with 'tabs' to a padded Collar (tube of material) of the same size using your free arm and a zipper foot to avoid hitting the chain and breaking needles!!! Here's 2 that I made just by looking at the ones online. Not hard at all!!!


Oh Good Lord lol......That does sound simple. I don't know why in my mind I made it seem like some sort of magic trick to recreate. I was thinking about stringing the chain through an already made collar then soldering the rings closed lol. It never dawned on me to by an already make choke chain and sew around it. I blame it on hunger....gonna go eat dinner now lol


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Molly my girl you have quite a collection. My mom said 2 collars and 2 leashes are plenty enough. But I'll tell you what, I go to the groomers every two weeks and come home with a new bandana everything so I have quite a collection. Sometimes I just wish I was a girl so I could wear bling. Oh well I guess my studded collar will just have to do.
Yours truly,.
Brandon


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

What a loving momma you have, Molly! I just love the sunflower collar!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Now Molly needs a jewelry armoire converted to hold her collar collection! Start scouring those thrift stores, ha-ha.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow I need to pick up your obsession for a while ....yesterday we couldn't find Indys leash so she had to for a run with one of the Boston Terriers' skinny string-sized leash haha!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow! So many pretty collars and leashes! You are so talented. I think I need to commission you to make something for my two. If it has something to do with sewing, believe me, it's complicated. (to me) LOL. I think you do a fantastic job and what a variety. Hey, why not have such a hobby? It's got to be cheap when you do it yourself. Nice work girl! And Molly looks stunning and fashionable.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Although all those leashes and collars are pretty neat, I see something missing. Where is Molly's gopher skin collar and leash?!?!? I'm sure she would be proud to have and wear a trophy of her kills. :biggrin:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Rachel76 said:


> Although all those leashes and collars are pretty neat, I see something missing. Where is Molly's gopher skin collar and leash?!?!? I'm sure she would be proud to have and wear a trophy of her kills. :biggrin:


NO THANKS!!!! Although my Dad regularly skinned his meat rabbits and gave the pelts to a friend, I never cared to learn how............................LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

To tell you the truth Miss Molly, you have a way to go to catch up with Timi. I thank goodness that my addiction is somewhat thwarted by her size - many just don't come small enough - and I don't sew, so that helps.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I can just imagine what a wardrobe your girls have!!!! Love how 'well dressed' Timi is and enjoy knowing I'm not alone and there is someone who is more obsessive!!!! LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I can just imagine what a wardrobe your girls have!!!! Love how 'well dressed' Timi is and enjoy knowing I'm not alone and there is someone who is more obsessive!!!! LOL!



I tend to obsess over one thing at a time - one month it is collars, next leashes, next collars, next carriers. If it works out taking Teaka to the dog park, she will just want me to hold her, so I am thinking there is a new stroller where the screen just flips down instead of having to be zipped with difficulty, which would be safer - so that I could just toss her in and secure her in a flash if Timi needs my help. Not that I can afford any of this, but but somehow money spent on the girls doesn't count....


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I tend to obsess over one thing at a time - one month it is collars, next leashes, next collars, next carriers. If it works out taking Teaka to the dog park, she will just want me to hold her, so I am thinking there is a new stroller where the screen just flips down instead of having to be zipped with difficulty, which would be safer - so that I could just toss her in and secure her in a flash if Timi needs my help. Not that I can afford any of this, but but somehow money spent on the girls doesn't count....


You're in luck! PetGear makes a bunch of no zip type strollers that come in a few size variations and colors. Would something like that work for your babies?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I get criticized for dressing my girls up all the time, but who cares I want them to look wonderful when taking them out of having guest in, and they love it. To them it means company or going by-by. When I am dressing one the other is all excited, all my girls have been that way


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am ordering 2 high chairs as they both want on my lap when I am working, and this way I can attach them to the desk and they will be right there, thanks for mentioning petgear


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlenPrada said:


> You're in luck! PetGear makes a bunch of no zip type strollers that come in a few size variations and colors. Would something like that work for your babies?



Yup, that is exactly what I was thinking of. Although I have a perfectly good stroller, I know that if she can handle the dog park at all, Teaka will want me to hold her, so I would need a quick way to secure her (she will jump/fall out of an unzipped stroller), if Timi should need me.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

If you have a perfectly good stroller could you modify it to not to zip? Seems like it wouldn't be too hard to hand sew an extra length around the zipper and add Velcro or some magnets to have it flap shut in a hurry.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

itzmeigh said:


> If you have a perfectly good stroller could you modify it to not to zip? Seems like it wouldn't be too hard to hand sew an extra length around the zipper and add Velcro or some magnets to have it flap shut in a hurry.



The way it zips, that would be very hard to do, and probably take just as long to shut - getting the Velcro or magnets to match up...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Ha! I was in Petco admiring the aisle of collars and leads and thought this could be Molly's ( or Timi's) closet! Had a smile


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

TP.....Have you seen the strollers that convert from a carrier/carseat/crate/stroller? I saw them on Ebay they look like they are what Teaka might feel pretty safe in since it resembles a soft carrier.....not real expensive either $58.98 with free shipping it's called the Ultimate 4 in 1 pet stroller.................even has cup holders hahaha!


It comes in pink leopard or pink plaid too!!!!lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, I have had that - it is a really cheap rickety thing - closer to a child's toy than a regular stroller. Those plastic wheels do not hold up well on broken up NYC sidewalks. I like that some of the no zip ones come with air tires, I just don't like that they are all jogger type strollers - had one of those before two, and I kept hitting people in the legs with that "step" in the front. Their double wide ones look a little shorter, which might help, but does not have the cup holder which I really like for the girls water bottle and bowl....


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Speaking of strollers, and collars does anyone know where I can get just pink ribbons, I tried to make them, forget that I am not artistic at all, zero. I am looking for the ones that have the mesh in the back and pink satin bowes in from of the mesh. All I find are a mixture of colors, my girls wear only pink.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> Speaking of strollers, and collars does anyone know where I can get just pink ribbons, I tried to make them, forget that I am not artistic at all, zero. I am looking for the ones that have the mesh in the back and pink satin bowes in from of the mesh. All I find are a mixture of colors, my girls wear only pink.



Search on EBay - I have gotten some of the most gorgeous bows from China there at a very reasonable price. You have to be patient a few weeks for them to arrive, but well worth the wait. And I have seen many that sell just one color group - get Timi a set of all different red bows.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-PINK-ne...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item51c5e5dcd0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PINK-new-Do...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item48725239cb

Here you go - got some of these for my girls in mixed colors and all red, they are even more gorgeous in person!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love Ebay! When I have insomnia it's where I go! I have found those great 'Hong Kong' bargains to be the best way not to spend a fortune and get some really nice stuff for Molly! I have been totally surprised many times at the pretty good quality that showed up in my mailbox!!!! LOL!!!! And if it is junk, I haven't done much harm to my bank balance!


----------

